# best and easiest way to cook a squirrel



## 02stroker (Dec 22, 2013)

I need to know the best way to make a squirrel taste good that's not gonna take to long but still be good. thanks guys.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2013)

If it`s an old squirrel, after you clean and quarter it, parboil it till tender, then salt, pepper, flour, and fry in grease till done. If it`s a young squirrel, skip the parboil.


----------



## dotties cutter (Dec 22, 2013)

If you only shoot the young tender squirrels then you could fry them just like chicken, pretty quick. However we don't get to pick out our squirrels so we need to cook them with the knowledge that they are not so tender to start with. When I was a boy I had a friend whose Grand Mother was from Cajun country and she smother fried our squirrels and rabbits for us no matter how old and tough they were but she parboiled them first then fried them then slowly cooked them in a great tasting brown gravy with onions, garlic, hot sauce [just a little unless your a Cajun], salt, red and black pepper. The squirrels cooked this way were falling off the bones good but of course they took some time to fix. My Cherokee aunt always cooked our squirrels with rice and she seasoned it with onions, black pepper, celery, salt and sage and ummmm good. This would also take time so I suppose you will need to spend more time in the kitchen or just shoot the young ones.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 22, 2013)

Squirrel dumplings are wonderful!


----------



## 02stroker (Dec 22, 2013)

ok thanks guys they all sound good.


----------



## Darien1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoot squirrel.  Falls on ground.  Pick it up, skin it.  Build small fire.  Put squirrel on stick.  Cook over the fire.  Eat it.  Love cooking and eating them like that out in the woods.


----------



## mudcreek (Dec 23, 2013)

Isn't there some kind of little gland in the leg that you can remove before you fry them? If I remember it looks about like a # 5 shot.


----------



## HossBog (Dec 23, 2013)

Darien1 said:


> Shoot squirrel.  Falls on ground.  Pick it up, skin it.  Build small fire.  Put squirrel on stick.  Cook over the fire.  Eat it.  Love cooking and eating them like that out in the woods.



Got to try that! I'll take some salt, pepper...


----------



## Kimbolicious (Dec 23, 2013)

Jody Hawk said:


> Squirrel dumplings are wonderful!


 This is my favorite way to eat squirrel. Falling off the bone tender every time.


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep thats the easy way, I bought an electric pressure cooker just for squirrels, I can put a pot of squirels on, meat will be falling off bone in 30 min.then can make the dumplins, within an hour whole meal is prepared.Really good on them cold rainy, or snowy days.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes-Use a pressure cooker to loosen them up-then fry them in whatever concoction you like-but pressure cooking tenderizes them.  I find that they only need to actually cook-once the pressure starts to emit steam - for about 8 to 10 minutes if you are going to fry them-but it takes a good bit of time to get the water temp up to generate steam.  I also like to pressure cook them-sort out the bones-and make a "Chicken Salad" using mayo, pepper, and salt.  Good on a sandwich or on crackers !  Be sure to remove all the bone fragments of course !!


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> If it`s an old squirrel, after you clean and quarter it, parboil it till tender, then salt, pepper, flour, and fry in grease till done. If it`s a young squirrel, skip the parboil.



This^^^     Parboil, baste with BBQ sauce n grill is good too!


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 24, 2013)

mudcreek said:


> Isn't there some kind of little gland in the leg that you can remove before you fry them? If I remember it looks about like a # 5 shot.



Behind the knee joint on the back leg. With a sharp knife tip cut thru the white tendonous spot. It'll pop up. More important is to scrape out the larger one under the front armpits.


----------



## Dominic (Dec 24, 2013)

Jody Hawk said:


> Squirrel dumplings are wonderful!



The only real wrong way to eat squirrel is raw.

The best of the best has to be dumplings.


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 24, 2013)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Yes-Use a pressure cooker to loosen them up-then fry them in whatever concoction you like-but pressure cooking tenderizes them.  I find that they only need to actually cook-once the pressure starts to emit steam - for about 8 to 10 minutes if you are going to fry them-but it takes a good bit of time to get the water temp up to generate steam.  I also like to pressure cook them-sort out the bones-and make a "Chicken Salad" using mayo, pepper, and salt.  Good on a sandwich or on crackers !  Be sure to remove all the bone fragments of course !!



That sounds good, I will try that.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Dec 24, 2013)

I like wrapping them in bacon and cooking in the oven. But the best way is to cook them in the crock pot with Mushroom gravy & some sausage! That's about the best food I've ever had!!!


----------

